# Pizza Connection 2



## BlackOneOne (29. März 2008)

Sers zusammen,

Hab mir grad ma wieder Pizza Connection 2 installiert. Installation ging ohne Probleme aber wenn ich starten will kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm, stürzt ab und danach kommt ob ich den Problembericht senden will von Windows.

Nachdem ich ein bisschen im Web rumgegoogelt hab hab ich nun rausgefunden das meine Graka (68er Ultra) wahrscheinlich zu schnell für das Game ist, da könnte schon sein da ich mich noch ganz leicht dran Erinnern kann das ich des mit meiner alten (44er) gespielt habe.

Habs mit slowdown probiert aber da wohl nur die Herz gesenkt werden bringt das nichts.

*Meine Frage* hat es gejemand schon zum laufen gebracht mit ner schnellen Graka und ein Tool womit ich meine Grake ein bisschen einbremsen kann damit das Game funktioniert ?


mfg


----------



## ShiZon (30. März 2008)

BlackOneOne am 29.03.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers zusammen,
> 
> Hab mir grad ma wieder Pizza Connection 2 installiert. Installation ging ohne Probleme aber wenn ich starten will kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm, stürzt ab und danach kommt ob ich den Problembericht senden will von Windows.
> 
> ...



Sei gegrüßt in der Community, hast du es schon einmal mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert?


----------



## Teslatier (30. März 2008)

BlackOneOne am 29.03.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine Frage* hat es gejemand schon zum laufen gebracht mit ner schnellen Graka und ein Tool womit ich meine Grake ein bisschen einbremsen kann damit das Game funktioniert ?
> 
> 
> mfg


Ich hab die gleiche Grafikkarte. Und bei mir lief es eigentlich ohne Probleme. Hilft dir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, aber es dürfte nicht an der Karte liegen.

Welche Windows Version hast du denn? Und mit welcher hast du es mit der 4400er gespielt?


----------



## BlackOneOne (31. März 2008)

Sers,

also hab alle 4 Kompatibilitäts moduse ausprobiert auch mit 256 Farben und ohne Visuelle Effekte einma mit und einma ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus und immer das selbe schwarzer bildschirm und dann kommt dieser Report den ich an Windows schicken solle. 

Hab Windows XP Home Edition SP2 und müsste auf dem neusten stand der dinge sein.

Hab grad nochma nachgeschaut es wa nich ne 44er sonder ne 42er Titanium die Graka die damals vor 4 Jahren im Aldi PC wa (oder so), hab aber weng aufgerüstet, is zwa nich der schnellste PC aber Pizza Connection 2 müsste er abspielen.

Hatte damals mit dem selben System nur halt mit der anderen Graka der 42er Titanium das spiel gespielt. Bin mir dabei nich so sicher aber zu 90%.


Hab jetzt auch Patch installiert und immer noch das selbe

@Teslatier:
Weisst du noch mit welchen Treiber du es damals gezockt hast, hab nen Gainward treiber drauf mit dem Tool glaub aber nich das es das ausmacht.


----------



## Goddess (31. März 2008)

In dxdiag stehen dir einige Optionen zur Verfügung, um deine Grafikkarte ein wenig einzubremsen. Im Reiter Anzeige kannst du zum Beispiel die DirectDraw,- Direct3D,- so wie die AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung abschalten. Die beiden letzt-genannten lassen sich einzeln deaktivieren, mit Option eins deaktivierst du alle Beschleuniger-Funktionen. Weiters kannst du auch mit einem click auf den Desktop die Eigenschaften der Anzeige aufrufen, wo du unter Erweitert, Problembehandlung, die Hardwarebeschleunigung reduzieren kannst. Wenn das schrittweise reduzieren keinen Erfolg bringt, so kannst du auf Maximal wechseln, und anstatt dessen Write Combining deaktivieren. Du musst dich auf alle Fälle darauf einstellen, nach jeder Änderung einen Neustart durchzuführen, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden. Wenn du einen Dual,- oder Quad-Core Prozessor im Einsatz hast, kannst du versuchen dem Spiel nur einen Kern zu zuweisen. Aber nicht nur die Grafikkarte kann als Ursache in Frage kommen, auch installierte Codecs,- oder Codec-Packs' können den Start verhindern. Solltest du also ein Codec-Pack installiert haben so entferne es.


----------



## BlackOneOne (1. April 2008)

Goddess am 31.03.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> In dxdiag stehen dir einige Optionen zur Verfügung, um deine Grafikkarte ein wenig einzubremsen. Im Reiter Anzeige kannst du zum Beispiel die DirectDraw,- Direct3D,- so wie die AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung abschalten. Die beiden letzt-genannten lassen sich einzeln deaktivieren, mit Option eins deaktivierst du alle Beschleuniger-Funktionen. Weiters kannst du auch mit einem click auf den Desktop die Eigenschaften der Anzeige aufrufen, wo du unter Erweitert, Problembehandlung, die Hardwarebeschleunigung reduzieren kannst. Wenn das schrittweise reduzieren keinen Erfolg bringt, so kannst du auf Maximal wechseln, und anstatt dessen Write Combining deaktivieren. Du musst dich auf alle Fälle darauf einstellen, nach jeder Änderung einen Neustart durchzuführen, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden. Wenn du einen Dual,- oder Quad-Core Prozessor im Einsatz hast, kannst du versuchen dem Spiel nur einen Kern zu zuweisen. Aber nicht nur die Grafikkarte kann als Ursache in Frage kommen, auch installierte Codecs,- oder Codec-Packs' können den Start verhindern. Solltest du also ein Codec-Pack installiert haben so entferne es.


Dank dir,
Hab noch einen Kern, werd das mal versuchen wie du es beschrieben hast vll bringts ja was.

Was meinst du mit Codec-Packen ? Sowas wie Java ?


----------



## Goddess (1. April 2008)

BlackOneOne am 01.04.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Codec-Packen ? Sowas wie Java ?


Nein, mit Codec-Pack sind Audio und Video Codecs' gemeint, die das abspielen aller möglichen Audio und Video Formate für gängige Programme wie Winamp, VLC, Quicktime, und wie sie alle heissen mögen, bieten. Einige der bekannteren Codec-Packs' wären K-Lite, XP Codec Pack, Lame. Falls du also etwas entsprechendes installiert haben solltest, müsstest du es über Software in der Systemsteuerung entfernen können.


----------



## BlackOneOne (1. April 2008)

Hab jetzt ein wenig rumgetestet und ich habs zum laufen gebracht.

direct-draw: deaktiviert
direct D3: nicht verfügbar
AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung: nicht verfügbar

Das steht jetzt im dxdiag. Andere Einstellungen sind nich gegangen das is die einzige unter dem das Game geht.

Das Spiel geht jetzt auch nur ein bisschen hakelig, aber is wohl nich komisch da ja die Beschleuniger aus sind.


Hab "Write Combining" auch ma einzeln ausprobiert und hat sich nichts dran geändert.

Also Danke für die Tipps täte wohl immer noch rumprobieren ohne Ergebniss 

Hat wohl an der Graka gelegen, habt ihr noch tipps womit ich des Game jetzt noch weng flotter bekomm, hab die Grafik schon bisschen runtergeschraubt aber hat nicht viel gebracht.

Edit:Ne so Codec-Pake hatte ich nicht installiert


----------

